# Moliplayer HD for IOS 11



## zhong

After I updated my I-pad to IOS 11, it say my Moliplayer HD won't work for
my I-pad and I need to contact developer so that they will update it.

But I don't know how or where to contact the developer ?

https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/moli-player-hd-free-movie-music-player-for-network/id598886783?mt=8


Moliplayer

http://www.moliplayer.com/en/faq





I put around 20 gbs of videos on the data of the app and I can't use the app now because of it.

So what should I do ?

Unless there is similar free type of app I can use which allows me to transfer video files to my I-pad using wifi and they support playing mp3, mkv and avi from internal memory and network drive like Moliplayer HD?


Thanks


Zhong


----------

